
The Psychology of Envy and Social Justice - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcviUfFTQXk
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: I'm not saying that I think the video referenced is right or wrong
in any way -- I merely find it _interesting_...

Thus, it is submitted for the HN community's approval...

...or disapproval -- as the case may be! <g>

